# hab door locks/deadlocks



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

hi all

can anyone point me in the right direction to get additional locks/deadlocks for the hab door on my burtsner aviano.

it has one lock in the middle of the door however i would like an additional lock/possibly 2, one top and one at bottom, to secure the door when we are in the van at night.

the profile on the door doesnt make it easy to fit anything plus i have a fly screen fitted.

many thanks

John


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

JohnGun said:


> hi all
> 
> can anyone point me in the right direction to get additional locks/deadlocks for the hab door on my burtsner aviano.
> 
> ...


 Hi John, Try Harrison Locks [www.harrisonlocks.co.uk]
Contact Mr Paul Harrison 
Address 3 Pump Street
Worcester
WR1 2QX (MAP)

Telephone 01905 20999 
we had some fitted to our hymer a couple of weeks ago.
Hope this helps Mick.


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*Locks*

Hi John

I have Fiammi locks on the doors of my MH. (821i) can you not put those on.

Neil


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

Neil, i have the burstner aviano, i too have the fiama locks, but i was after something that would work when inside, like a deadlock of some sort, but the profile of the door prob will not let me fit anything plus the flyscreen frame might hinder it?

just wondered what the rest of you that own burstners do for extra security whilst in the van

im not usually that bothered but the fact that there is only one flimsy lock makes me a little anxious?

cheers


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Just use standard lock - have a Fiamma lock but never use it.

Joe


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Why not alter the awning light by turning it into a PIR so it comes on if anyone comes near the van. You could always link in a low power buzzer for an audible warning.

My Burstner 747 has one fitted but it is probably a retro fit and not original.


----------

